# 0.473b test 11



## Jim (Feb 19, 2013)

*WARNING: This thread is an archived discussion of an old test build. Download the most recent version of OBS which incorporates these changes and more from https://obsproject.com/download*

Just testing out a build to remove client side buffering and change how connecting works, and change how frame dropping works.  Let me know if there are any problems

0.473b test 11 - stable - http://sourceforge.net/projects/obsproj ... p/download

 test 11 - testing out a new render style that may or may not make playback a bit smoother (if anyone has had any problems before)
 test 11 - still trying new new inject helper versions until I can get one that doesn't trigger quarantines
 -------------------------
 test 10 - fixed a crash that kept happening for some people
 test 10 - attempting another A/V bypass for game capture because of the CreateRemoteThread and WriteProcessMemory functions triggering quarantines, the one with test 8 didn't work
 test 10 - trying out the latest master branch revision of x264, should have some slight improvements and bugfixes
 test 10 - updated korean translation again
 test 10 - various other minor fixes and adjustments
 -------------------------
 test 8 - fixed a bug with mp4 file output caused by the new mp4 file code
 test 8 - made some slight adjustments to the game capture again
 test 8 - added an audio filter API for plugin developers
 test 8 - (paibox) added second PTT hotkey
 test 7 - made some minor improvements to game capture, fixed some issues with some directx 10 games not capturing
 test 7 - almost totally removed all the compile time from mp4s, attempting a fix for mp3 sound output
 test 7 - the delay option should now work properly
 test 6 - fixed a really stupid bug in advanced with global audio offset.
 test 5 - fixed a critical bug with test 3-4 that could affect older versions as well after using.  run the new versions and do a preview/stream to fix the problem.  do not use test 3.
 test 3 - added "Desktop audio boost" option to audio settings
 test 3 - added a "triple buffering" option to advanced settings (might help with certain situations where the GPU gets stalled, but requires more memory)
 test 3 - added an option to adjust the scene buffering time to advanced settings (mainly for audio devices with high latency, try increasing this if your sound is ever cutting out)
 test 3 - added an option to use microphone QPC timestamps to advanced settings (which may or may not help with some webcam sync problems, I don't know for sure, but it's worth a shot)
 test 3 - added a "compatibility mode" to software capture which basically forces it to render to RAM and thus always succeed (at a cost to performance)
 test 3 - made it so that sources do not reset size after configuration if streaming/previewing
 changed the network code around a bit, removed almost all of the client-side "buffering"
 might also prevent disconnects that some people have been experiencing at lower framerates when they get dropped frames
 changed how frame drop code works a bit


----------



## Joe33345 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b experimental network test build*

Just tested it out and my cast is like 3 seconds behind my OBS screen. pretty awesome :D. Helps when you wanna give fast responses. Thanks :D

EDIT: Loooong 2 casts shows no problems at all for me. Loving this version :D! Only problem I have left is my webcam desyncing overtime but I've talked about that alot lol.


----------



## Haliinen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b experimental network test build*

So in this version the delay is now reduced on the broadcast? That is really good news.


----------



## RegnaM (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b experimental network test build*

adding delay doesn't work at all, if for instance i use 90sec delay, it buffers during 90sec then print "reconnect 10s". It doesn't work at all


----------



## wordian (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b experimental network test build*

It is working fine so far. Running it at 1080 and 60 frames and delay is about 5 seconds for me at these settings.


----------



## Floatingthru (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b experimental network test build*

Seems fine and stable for me, time from clicking start to live is much faster (3-5 seconds now). No weird sync issues or anything. Then again I don't really do anything fancy in the first place. Here's a log and VOD from an hour long stream I just did.

http://pastebin.com/6gmS20Wa

http://www.twitch.tv/floatingthru/b/369451473


----------



## Blackhive (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b experimental network test build*

Build works great here. Did not try adding a delay. Stream confirmed by several on my channel to be average 5 second delay.
1280x720 60fps 2750/2250 veryfast 10 quality. Chromakey working well also. 8 Hour stream yesterday no major issues, no crashes:

http://www.twitch.tv/blackhive/b/369556990


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 3*

just updated it with a few new options/features


----------



## tHesR5 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 3*

Will run this tonight and report back on the updates to test 3. With the desktop audio boost being added in this build, do you think we may see some sort of implementation of capture card audio levels?


----------



## Haliinen (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 3*



			
				tHesR5 said:
			
		

> Will run this tonight and report back on the updates to test 3. With the desktop audio boost being added in this build, do you think we may see some sort of implementation of capture card audio levels?



The audio level can't be taken care of in the capture card itself? Well at least on my Elgato I can adjust the volume in the configuration window.


----------



## bilehazard (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 5*

A*lri*ght, Jim, all is well now. Thx for correcting that


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 5*

ugh, I uploaded test 3 in the test 4 zip, download test 5 instead


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 6*

And..  uploaded test 6 now as well due to a bug in the advanced section.  All is well now, I swear it!


----------



## Joe33345 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 6*

you're shooting these out faster than I can download them and keep track XD


----------



## Blackhive (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 6*

Ran test 3 with audio boost option yesterday and it worked great. My viewers were pretty happy they could actually hear music (i usually run nightbot with song requests). Prior to test 3 I received complaints of desktop audio being too low despite it being loud on my headset. This fix works well. 

@tHesR5 I think this fix is more so for those not using a capture card although I'm sure it has other benefits. Not speaking for any obs team members just opinion. Many thanks to the OBS team. Great work. Will give test 6 a run tonight. Here's an 8 hour stream from last night testing new audio option @ 5 boost. refer to prior stream post  in this thread to see audio difference

http://www.twitch.tv/blackhive/b/371361509


----------



## Tak0r (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 6*

Shout out for a beta update channel :O for the auto updater inside OBS!


----------



## Dajova (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 6*

Have you planned to add paibox's option for color key on images?


----------



## Warchamp7 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 6*

Christ.


----------



## tHesR5 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 3*



			
				Haliinen said:
			
		

> tHesR5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I could try but I dont think that carries over to OBS on my capture card. Ill try this tonight with a drastic volume change on the capture card to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## christianlej (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 6*

Hi Jim

Here is a crash on opencl version, just when i wanted to preview.


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'f:\descargas\obs_0473b_test6_opencl\obs.exe' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 013D706C (f:\descargas\obs_0473b_test6_opencl\obs.exe)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (test build 6)
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack    EIP      Arg0     Arg1     Arg2     Arg3     Address
15C2FD50 013D706C 048E0000 00000780 00001E00 00000438 obs.exe!Convert444to420+0xec
15C2FDB8 013E5767 00165700 15C2FE30 76F99EF2 00165700 obs.exe!Convert444Thread+0x57
15C2FDEC 75F233AA 00165700 62CF7D99 00000000 00000000 kernel32.dll!0x75f233aa
15C2FDF8 76F99EF2 013E5710 00165700 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x76f99ef2
15C2FE38 76F99EC5 013E5710 00165700 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x76f99ec5

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-02-27_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address      Module
013C0000-014E6000 F:\Descargas\OBS_0473b_test6_opencl\OBS.exe
76F60000-770E0000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
75F10000-76020000 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
75C10000-75C57000 C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
738B0000-738B7000 C:\Windows\system32\AVRT.dll
76680000-76699000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
74D40000-74DEC000 C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll
74A60000-74B50000 C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
74640000-746A0000 C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll
74630000-7463C000 C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll
71B60000-71B73000 C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
760B0000-76140000 C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll
761D0000-762D0000 C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
76360000-76400000 C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll
75EF0000-75EFA000 C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll
746A0000-7473D000 C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll
6CA00000-6CA4C000 C:\Windows\system32\dxgi.dll
74560000-74569000 C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
6C9D0000-6C9FC000 C:\Windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll
6C980000-6C9C1000 C:\Windows\system32\d3d10_1core.dll
6C800000-6C975000 C:\Windows\system32\d3d11.dll
73550000-735C4000 C:\Windows\system32\d3dx10_43.dll
75AB0000-75C0C000 C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll
74A20000-74A55000 C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
74D30000-74D36000 C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll
72370000-7238C000 C:\Windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
72360000-72367000 C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
72D60000-72F50000 F:\Descargas\OBS_0473b_test6_opencl\OBSApi.dll
721A0000-721D2000 C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
76F30000-76F35000 C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL
74E50000-75A9A000 C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll
76050000-760A7000 C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll
6F310000-6F4A0000 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.17825_none_72d273598668a06b\gdiplus.dll
6D640000-6D829000 F:\Descargas\OBS_0473b_test6_opencl\libx264-129.dll
73970000-7397F000 C:\Windows\system32\OpenCL.dll
6F9B0000-6FA30000 C:\Windows\system32\UxTheme.dll
76170000-761D0000 C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
75C60000-75D2C000 C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll
6FCE0000-6FE7E000 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\Comctl32.dll
73800000-7382A000 F:\Descargas\OBS_0473b_test6_opencl\plugins\DShowPlugin.dll
74B50000-74BDF000 C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll
73520000-73541000 F:\Descargas\OBS_0473b_test6_opencl\plugins\GraphicsCapture.dll
765F0000-76673000 C:\Windows\syswow64\CLBCatQ.DLL
735D0000-73609000 C:\Windows\System32\MMDevApi.dll
6D190000-6D285000 C:\Windows\System32\PROPSYS.dll
76400000-7659D000 C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll
76020000-76047000 C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll
74860000-74872000 C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll
76140000-7616D000 C:\Windows\syswow64\WINTRUST.dll
74900000-74A1E000 C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPT32.dll
75AA0000-75AAC000 C:\Windows\syswow64\MSASN1.dll
6B510000-6C150000 C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
72B50000-72D57000 C:\Windows\system32\d3dcompiler_43.dll
732F0000-73326000 C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOSES.DLL
72FD0000-73147000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\quartz.dll
734E0000-73512000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\qcap.dll
734B0000-734D1000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSVFW32.dll
721E0000-721F4000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devenum.dll
744D0000-744F1000 C:\Windows\system32\ntmarta.dll
765A0000-765E5000 C:\Windows\syswow64\WLDAP32.dll
71FF0000-71FFB000 C:\Windows\system32\msdmo.dll
71D70000-71DA3000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ksproxy.ax
71D60000-71D64000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ksuser.dll
71B90000-71D53000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d9.dll
71B80000-71B86000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d8thk.dll
71B50000-71B59000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vidcap.ax
71B30000-71B4D000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kswdmcap.ax
71A00000-71B1C000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC42.dll
71970000-719FC000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ODBC32.dll
71930000-71968000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbcint.dll
6C150000-6C237000 C:\Windows\system32\DDRAW.dll
738A0000-738A6000 C:\Windows\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
733E0000-734AC000 C:\Windows\system32\D3DIM700.DLL
724B0000-7259B000 C:\Windows\system32\DBGHELP.DLL
```

and this is from logs folder:


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (test build 6) - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: AMD FX(tm)-6200 Six-Core Processor
CPU Speed: 3825MHz
Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 4095MB Free
stepping id: 2, model 1, family 15, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 3, HTT 1, logical cores 6, total cores 3
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
monitor 2: pos={-1360, 182}, size={1360, 768}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091319296
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Altavoces (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Micrófono (HD Webcam C615)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using Monitor Capture
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C615,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082c&mi_02#6&10088761&1&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 160x120 - 160x120, fps: 5-30, fourCC: 'I420'

Using directshow input
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
Syncing audio to video time
```

this is when i want to stream.


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\syswow64\ntdll.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 76F99EC5 (c:\windows\syswow64\ntdll.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (test build 6)
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack    EIP      Arg0     Arg1     Arg2     Arg3     Address
1ABAF9E0 76F99EC5 01345710 00765680 00000000 00000000 ntdll.dll!0x76f99ec5

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-02-27_3.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address      Module
```

and log file:


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (test build 6) - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: AMD FX(tm)-6200 Six-Core Processor
CPU Speed: 3825MHz
Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 4095MB Free
stepping id: 2, model 1, family 15, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 3, HTT 1, logical cores 6, total cores 3
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
monitor 2: pos={-1360, 182}, size={1360, 768}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091319296
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1920x1080
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Altavoces (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Micrófono (HD Webcam C615)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
------------------------------------------
    device: Logitech HD Webcam C615,
    device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082c&mi_02#6&10088761&1&0002#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
    chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 160x120 - 160x120, fps: 5-30, fourCC: 'I420'

Using directshow input
Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=1"
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1920, height: 1080
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 4000
------------------------------------------
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Syncing audio to video time
Using Monitor Capture
```

If i try again it happen again easly.


----------



## Blackhive (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 6*

Been using this for the last few days with no major issues at all. Desktop volume option works great.


----------



## DoK_- (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 6*

Hi!
i've switched to the latest version, the 0.473b(test 6) and since i've made the switch i got this error when i try to start streaming on twitch.tv : http://imgur.com/Ka07PFs 


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (test build 6) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         930  @ 2.80GHz
CPU Speed: 3990MHz
Physical Memory:  6142MB Total, 3875MB Free
stepping id: 5, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1440, 900}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1064140800
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2951966720
Using automatic low latency mode
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: Off
  Base resolution: 952x600
  Output resolution: 952x600
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{51a574db-d94e-42ba-bd2d-daae6236ef88}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 64
Using graphics capture
Using custom x264 settings: "--rc-lookahead 60 --ref 16 --subme 10 --b-adapt 2 --direct auto --me tesa --bframes 16 --merange 24  --trellis 2 --crf 10"
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 25
    width: 952, height: 600
    preset: slow
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 833
    buffer size: 3000
    quality: 5
------------------------------------------
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr.justin.tv/app
librtmp error: RTMP_Connect0, failed to bind socket. 10049 (Unknown error)
Total frames rendered: 86, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (-1.$%), Total 0 (-1.$%)
x264: frame I:1     Avg QP:13.00  size:   939
x264: frame P:3     Avg QP:13.00  size:    33
x264: frame B:7     Avg QP:16.57  size:    29
x264: consecutive B-frames:  7.7%  0.0%  0.0% 92.3%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 100.0%  0.0%  0.0%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  P16..4:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:100.0%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  B16..8:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  direct: 0.0%  skip:100.0%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:0.0%
x264: direct mvs  spatial:28.6% temporal:71.4%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 0.0% 0.0% 0.0% inter: 0.0% 0.0% 0.0%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 97%  0%  3%  0%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 100%  0%  0%  0%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.0% UV:0.0%
x264: kb/s:22.51
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.128 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 91.3%] [unaccounted: 8.7%]
| scene->Preprocess - [0%] [avg time: 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [91.3%] [avg time: 2.856 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 28.9%] [unaccounted: 62.4%]
| | CopyResource - [0.032%] [avg time: 0.001 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [11.8%] [avg time: 0.368 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [17.1%] [avg time: 0.534 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [0%] [avg time: 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================
```

i don't see other related cause ... and i had no problem at all with the test 3, the one i was using before the test 6.

Thanks


----------



## bilehazard (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 6*

Need to make sure your Bind to Interface settings are correct under the advanced tab. Once thats correct, you should be able to connect without any problems.


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

just uploaded test 7, has some game capture tweaks (potentially a little better performance hopefully, less memory usage as well), fixed a problem it was having with dx10 games as well and a few graphical mods that were having problems.

optimized mp4 file output so that compilation and the end is almost instant.

fixed the delay feature as well, should work with the new network code


----------



## DoK_- (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

thx bilehazard!


----------



## Muidi (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

Hi.

Tried to stream Trials Evolution Gold with test7, and it shows only black screen. Tried OBS_0473b_network_test1 and it works.


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (test build 7) - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
CPU Speed: 3300MHz
Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 4095MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1200}
monitor 2: pos={-1920, 11}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
------------------------------------------
Adapter 2
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1026097152
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{1ead44f0-4123-4218-8336-aa1dc01b4e4d}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Mic in at front panel (Pink) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2 AVX
x264: profile High, level 3.2
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 2500
    buffer size: 2500
    quality: 6
------------------------------------------
Warning -- D3D10Texture::CreateFromSharedHandle: NULL handle value.
Warning -- SharedTexCapture::Init: Could not create shared texture
Total frames rendered: 464, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.22%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
x264: frame I:2     Avg QP:22.50  size:  1756
x264: frame P:103   Avg QP:32.35  size:   190
x264: frame B:306   Avg QP:38.90  size:    41
x264: consecutive B-frames:  0.7%  0.0%  0.0% 99.3%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 98.9%  0.1%  1.0%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  0.1%  0.0%  0.0%  P16..4:  2.2%  0.1%  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:97.6%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  B16..8:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  direct: 0.0%  skip:100.0%  L0:31.8% L1:29.7% BI:38.6%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:0.1% inter:11.0%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 0.7% 0.2% 0.0% inter: 0.1% 0.0% 0.0%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 95%  2%  3%  0%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 25%  6% 56% 13%  0%  0%  0%  0%  0%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 42% 18% 26%  1%  2%  3%  3%  2%  2%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 98%  2%  0%  0%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:37.9% UV:0.0%
x264: kb/s:41.73
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.319 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 29.4%] [unaccounted: 70.6%]
| scene->Preprocess - [0.301%] [avg time: 0.01 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [29.1%] [avg time: 0.966 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 28.2%] [unaccounted: 0.874%]
| | CopyResource - [0.331%] [avg time: 0.011 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.121%] [avg time: 0.004 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [27.8%] [avg time: 0.922 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [0%] [avg time: 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================
```


Edit: Also tested test6, and it works with Trials.

Edit2: captureHookLog

```
D3D9 Present
InitDXGICapture: factory->CreateSwapChain failed, result = 2289696769
```


----------



## Syssx (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

This happens everytime when I select TERA in game capture (test 6 was fine):


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 5DD97E08 (c:\windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (test build 7)
Windows version: 6.2 (Build 9200) 

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack    EIP      Arg0     Arg1     Arg2     Arg3     Address
1438E26C 5DD97E08 062337B0 01126E7C 00000001 00000000 nvwgf2um.dll!0x5dd97e08
1438E2DC 5DEEF2DC 03590048 01126E9C 00000000 71ECCE34 nvwgf2um.dll!0x5deef2dc
1438E364 5DEDA633 03590048 1438E510 01126E9C 71ECCE34 nvwgf2um.dll!0x5deda633
1438E384 6FDFC154 1438E510 01126E9C 71ECCE34 1438E3C0 nvumdshim.dll!0x6fdfc154
1438E39C 6FDFD53C 03485E40 1438E510 01126E9C 71ECCE34 nvumdshim.dll!0x6fdfd53c
1438E3B0 6FDF400E 1438E510 01126E9C 71ECCE34 1438E558 nvumdshim.dll!0x6fdf400e
1438E3C8 6FDF53EC 0113202C 1438E510 01126E9C 71ECCE34 nvumdshim.dll!0x6fdf53ec
1438E3DC 71ECC93B 01126E7C 00000000 1438EAFC 01BE1AD2 d3d11.dll!0x71ecc93b
1438E560 71ECCC4F 00000004 1438F548 01126DE0 01126E10 d3d11.dll!0x71eccc4f
1438F4B8 71ECB618 01121BA4 00000004 1438F548 0000001C d3d11.dll!0x71ecb618
1438F4D0 71ECC5EC 00000004 1438F548 0000001C 01126DE0 d3d11.dll!0x71ecc5ec
1438F50C 71ECBA64 01126E00 00000004 1438F5E0 0000001C d3d11.dll!0x71ecba64
1438F5C4 71ECB254 011218B0 00000004 1438F6D4 0000001C d3d11.dll!0x71ecb254
1438F6A8 71ECCFC9 01121BE4 00000003 00000001 00000006 d3d11.dll!0x71eccfc9
1438F734 71ED320A 00000000 01127AF8 1438F770 1438F76C d3d11.dll!0x71ed320a
1438F750 00D8CC55 000005A0 00000384 1438F808 74314351 obs.exe!D3D10Texture::CreateFromSharedHandle+0x125
1438F78C 00D8B258 000005A0 00000384 00000006 C0001382 obs.exe!D3D10System::CreateTextureFromSharedHandle+0x18
1438F79C 74314351 1438F808 0455A04E 00D75900 1438F868 graphicscapture.dll!SharedTexCapture::Init+0x151
1438F7E0 74312CEB 0455AFE6 012A4120 00000002 00000000 graphicscapture.dll!GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture+0x2bb
1438F83C 74312ED0 00000021 01240400 00DA67DF 70A4FC07 graphicscapture.dll!GraphicsCaptureSource::Preprocess+0xd0
1438F870 743C1E6B 70A4FC07 00000000 00000000 1438FD6C obsapi.dll!Scene::Preprocess+0x2b
1438F87C 00DA67DF 00000001 6C710000 046FF140 1438F8BC obs.exe!OBS::MainCaptureLoop+0x82f
1438F8A4 7514C5EC 6D191BF8 1438F8F4 6C8FD8CF 0000000C kernelbase.dll!0x7514c5ec
1438F8B8 6C9054B4 0000000C 6C8FD8B8 010001C5 3D072B02 igd10umd32.dll!0x6c9054b4
1438F8C4 6C8FD8CF 000043F7 012A4000 00000002 00000001 igd10umd32.dll!0x6c8fd8cf
1438F8FC 3B02E400 012A4000 00000002 00000001 0000021C <unknown>!0x3b02e400

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\honda_000\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-03-02_4.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address      Module
```

Log:

```
pen Broadcaster Software v0.473b (test build 7) - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3612QM CPU @ 2.10GHz
CPU Speed: 2095MHz
Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 4095MB Free
stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1440, 900}
Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
Aero is Enabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M  
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2096693248
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147037184
------------------------------------------
Adapter 2
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M  
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2096693248
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147037184
------------------------------------------
Adapter 3
  Video Adapter: Microsoft Basic Render Driver
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2096693248
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147037184
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1440x900
  Output resolution: 1440x900
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{c02de1e7-9783-4a35-8841-16e054ef064c}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Reproduktory (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 256
Using text output
Using bitmap image
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------
Using Monitor Capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2 AVX
x264: profile High, level 4.0
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1440, height: 900
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: no
    CFR: yes
    max bitrate: 1100
    buffer size: 1100
    quality: 6
------------------------------------------
Syncing audio to video time
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using Slide Show
Using bitmap image
------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
Using bitmap image
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using text output
------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------
Using Monitor Capture
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  New Scene
Using graphics capture
Using bitmap image
```

Don't know if this will be useless but:

```
D3D9 Present
DoD3D9GPUHook: success
DoD3D9GPUHook: success
DoD3D9GPUHook: success
DoD3D9GPUHook: success
```


----------



## Haliinen (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

Syssx, game capture works fine with TERA for me.

EDIT: Yes, on test 7!


----------



## austinmrs (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

im using windows capture on windows 8, it is good, right ? i dont want to use game capture, because i have to change scene every time im on windows, i like windows capture, because i dont have to have many scenes and that stuff xd


----------



## Affinitii (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

I cannot seem to get OBS test 7 to attach to World of Warcraft 64. It shows up when I add a game source, but the screen remains black. WOW32 works fine, but WOW64 does not. WOW64 was working up until this build, now even when I load the beta version of OBS it will not attach to WOW64.

Using Windows 8 if that matters.

There's no errors or anything in the Logs, it all looks normal.


----------



## dehixem (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

Used Test7 and got a bug that screwed my vidéo !

My webcam "stuttered" : every 2 frames repeat twice, then go on to the next two frames. It's really bizarre, but ruined teh vidéo :s
Going back to test 6 ^^'


----------



## Triksterism (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

These test versions have broken the game capture option. You need to run 32 bit OBS to capture 32 bit games again and so on, otherwise your games will show up as a black screen (with audio).


----------



## ProClub (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*



			
				Triksterism said:
			
		

> These test versions have broken the game source option. You need to run 32 bit OBS to capture 32 bit games again and so on, otherwise your games will show up as a black screen (with audio).



I just tried Test 7 and didn't have that problem running 64bit. Only thing I noticed was that I would get horrible in game frame drops even tho my FPS is over 130+ in Black Ops 2. Stopped stream and it would be really smooth.


----------



## ProClub (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

Turned off Automatic low latency mode in advanced. Forgot I checked that. To test if it would work for me. It doesn't lol. Everything seems good now.


----------



## Blackhive (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

@Triksterism I dont have that issue. Try running 64 bit obs as administrator.

also, bug report. for some reason when i try to drag someone in teamspeak from one channel to another it crashes obs. crash log attached


----------



## ProClub (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

I finally found out what was making my ingame FPS drop even tho it was high. Firefox Flash player. I know everyone recommended to not view your stream while casting, but never really thought it mattered for me until I noticed it would freeze the past month, but not in Chrome. Tested 60FPS and it's smooth and also saved about 10-15% CPU usage. Usually would be 80-90% usage and now down to around 70-75%.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

blackhive - not a bug with OBS, bug with drivers or something.  -- correction: was a bug with obs that made me think it was a bug with drivers


----------



## Aelthan (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

Hello and first of all, thanks for this great software.

I have systematic crashs when I start a stream or a test since the 0.473b test 6 version (and on test 7 too). Through tests, I've notice it only crash when the "Use Multithread Operation" box is ticked. But if it isin't, the performance suffers baddly... I've joined the crashlog. I hope it helps, at least a little. I'm working with test 5 for now that works perfectly ;)

For the crashdump : https://www.dropbox.com/s/mow8n6s14w0vq ... 04_4.dmp?m


----------



## Haliinen (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

Think I found a bug in the test 7 build with my Elgato Game Capture HD, in the preview window it shows smooth 60 fps, when I attempt to save the recording to a file it's choppy as hell. I did the exact same test in 0.472b and it's fine there. Do you think you can try to reproduce this one Jim? I think it has to do with how it builds the file since it works differently now doesn't it since 0.472b? But I can't say what causes this.


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (test build 7) - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
CPU Speed: 4500MHz
Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 3452MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={2560, 1600}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Enabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1560739840
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2683908096
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{7e0878bb-1753-46c7-a0d7-05d677ba48be}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (ASUS Xonar Essence STX Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (ASUS Xonar Essence STX Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: MP3
    bitrate: 192
------------------------------------------
    device: Elgato Game Capture HD,
    device id {39F50F4C-99E1-464a-B6F9-D605B4FB5918},
    chosen type: UYVY, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, fps: 30-30, fourCC: 'UYVY'

Using directshow input
Using custom x264 settings: "crf=18"
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2 AVX
x264: profile High, level 3.2
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: fast
    CBR: no
    CFR: yes
    max bitrate: 20000
    buffer size: 20000
    quality: 14
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 4532, number of frames that lagged: 2 (0.04%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated CFR frames: 13
x264: frame I:19    Avg QP:12.51  size: 91265
x264: frame P:1209  Avg QP:16.57  size:  9767
x264: frame B:3232  Avg QP:22.34  size:  1816
x264: consecutive B-frames:  2.5%  1.3%  3.8% 92.4%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 29.0% 42.8% 28.3%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  2.5%  2.0%  0.8%  P16..4: 18.0%  8.0%  4.7%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:64.1%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.5%  0.3%  0.1%  B16..8:  9.5%  2.3%  0.3%  direct: 2.6%  skip:84.6%  L0:41.4% L1:51.5% BI: 7.1%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:38.1% inter:55.1%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 37.1% 67.7% 35.6% inter: 3.5% 7.3% 1.7%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 31% 47%  9% 14%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 16% 37% 28%  3%  2%  2%  4%  3%  5%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 22% 25% 16%  6%  6%  7%  6%  6%  6%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 42% 35% 16%  7%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:1.5% UV:1.4%
x264: ref P L0: 68.3% 31.7%
x264: ref B L0: 79.7% 20.3%
x264: ref B L1: 88.1% 11.9%
x264: kb/s:2089.03
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 4.211 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 91.1%] [unaccounted: 8.88%]
| scene->Preprocess - [10.2%] [avg time: 0.429 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [80.9%] [avg time: 3.408 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 22.4%] [unaccounted: 58.5%]
| | CopyResource - [0.356%] [avg time: 0.015 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.285%] [avg time: 0.012 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [21.7%] [avg time: 0.913 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [0.095%] [avg time: 0.004 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================
```


----------



## Joe33345 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

I'm having the same problem as Haliinen but it happens on anything I record. Not just my Capture Device.

JoeNumbers


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 7*

MP4 files aren't functioning correctly in test 7, code was slightly off.  I believe I've got it fixed though, so I'll upload test 8 soon.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

uploaded test 8, primarily just minor tweaks and a fix to the mp4 file issue.  also an extra push to talk hotkey coded by paibox


----------



## Haliinen (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> uploaded test 8, primarily just minor tweaks and a fix to the mp4 file issue.  also an extra push to talk hotkey coded by paibox



Thanks for the update, Jim!


----------



## TheD5 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

My Antivirus tells me that the Game Capture Plugin is a Virus oO


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

TheD5 - in test 8?


----------



## morfax (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

I'm getting a black screen when trying to broadcast WoW 64 using game capture. 64 bit version test 8. It worked fine with the original 0.473 network test build.


----------



## satanicminnow1 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

OBS 0.73b test 8,7,6  (x64 and x86) all crash for me after clicking preview stream. Here is a crash report:


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'g:\appstorage\open source broadcaster\obs_0473b_test8\64bit\obs.exe' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 000000013F98914D (g:\appstorage\open source broadcaster\obs_0473b_test8\64bit\obs.exe)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (test build 8)
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000000CD6F9C0 000000013F98914D 0000000000361350 00000000000000F0 00000000000001E0 00000000000001AA obs.exe!Convert444Thread+0x14d
000000000CD6FA90 0000000076C5652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x76c5652d
000000000CD6FAC0 00000000771EC521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x771ec521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\%USERNAME%\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-03-07_5.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```


----------



## Aelthan (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

Seems to be exactly the same as mine on the same versions ^^


----------



## Blackhive (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

stream went great tonight using test 8. 720p 60fps. barely a flinch even in heavy activity areas in game.:

http://www.twitch.tv/blackhive/c/1997176


one thing ive noticed about in-game capture:
say I launch OBS
then launch a game like guild wars
then add guild wars as a game capture
-game capture works

then say i have to close guild wars for an update
then re-launch guild wars

*the problem:* the same game source wont work. wont re-inject. wont re-capture. black screen. have to close both guild wars as  well as obs, then restart obs and then guild wars for it to work properly. would be nice if i could open and close the game and just re-add the game as a new source or even use the same source without closing obs. 
long story short currently every time i have to close the game for whatever reason, i also have to close obs.. which means restarting the stream. this has been present in all versions of obs. 

one reason I bring this up is the fact that by using dxtory I avoid having to restart my stream, and I know you are trying to get people to move away from dxtory which I support 100%.


----------



## Haliinen (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

Yeah I think I start to experience a crash related to the game capture, occasionally, when I soft reset a game on Project64 with the Glide64 plugin (which is OpenGL based) while previewing/streaming, OBS crashes. I'll provide you with a crash dump/log once I reproduce this once more. This happens on both test 7 and test 8, so far.

EDIT: Alright, managed to reproduce this issue for the third time, on test 8 this time.

OBS log file:

```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (test build 8) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
CPU Speed: 4500MHz
Physical Memory:  8159MB Total, 3422MB Free
stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={2560, 1600}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Enabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1560739840
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2683908096
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1920x1080
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{7e0878bb-1753-46c7-a0d7-05d677ba48be}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (ASUS Xonar Essence STX Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (ASUS Xonar Essence STX Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 192
Using text output
Using graphics capture
Using bitmap image
Using Window Capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2 AVX
x264: profile High, level 3.2
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 60
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: fast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1000
    buffer size: 1000
    quality: 5
------------------------------------------
Total frames rendered: 323, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.31%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
x264: frame I:1     Avg QP:22.75  size:  7280
x264: frame P:61    Avg QP:20.20  size:   377
x264: frame B:183   Avg QP:19.94  size:    41
x264: consecutive B-frames:  0.4%  0.0%  0.0% 99.6%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 95.3%  0.7%  4.0%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  P16..4:  0.2%  0.2%  0.2%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:99.4%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  B16..8:  0.1%  0.0%  0.0%  direct: 0.0%  skip:99.9%  L0:51.1% L1:48.5% BI: 0.4%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:1.2% inter:16.8%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 4.8% 5.4% 4.1% inter: 0.1% 0.1% 0.0%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 93%  5%  2%  0%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 17% 19% 29%  5%  2%  4%  2%  3% 18%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 26% 19% 25%  5%  4%  6%  6%  6%  5%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 94%  4%  2%  0%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.0% UV:0.0%
x264: ref P L0: 89.3% 10.7%
x264: ref B L0: 94.1%  5.9%
x264: ref B L1: 95.7%  4.3%
x264: kb/s:73.92
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{7e0878bb-1753-46c7-a0d7-05d677ba48be}
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (ASUS Xonar Essence STX Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (ASUS Xonar Essence STX Audio Device)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 192
Using text output
Using graphics capture
Using bitmap image
Using Window Capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2 AVX
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: fast
    CBR: no
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1000
    buffer size: 1000
    quality: 5
------------------------------------------
using memory capture
using memory capture
using memory capture
using memory capture
using memory capture
using memory capture
using memory capture
using memory capture
using memory capture
```

Crash log:

```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 000007FEE52C42FA (c:\windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (test build 8)
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000000343F030 000007FEE52C42FA 0000000000000000 000007FEE52EEF2E 000000000343F6C0 0000000000000001 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee52c42fa
000000000343F060 000007FEE5271608 0000000000000001 0000000100000000 000000000000000D 00000000051BCA90 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee5271608
000000000343F270 000007FEE5272CB7 000000000343F570 000000000000000D 0000000000000000 00000000051A02E8 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee5272cb7
000000000343F320 000007FEE549F8C7 00000000004D3000 0000000009704A18 00000000050C7D00 000007FEE53C0FE2 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee549f8c7
000000000343F500 000007FEE53E8419 00000000050B6800 00000000051EF000 0000000000000000 0000000000000019 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee53e8419
000000000343FAC0 000007FEE53E7F6C 00000000050B6800 00000000051EF000 0000000000000000 000000000000001D nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee53e7f6c
000000000343FAF0 000007FEE51D5CC2 00000000050B6908 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee51d5cc2
000000000343FB30 000007FEE51D285D 00000000050B9820 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee51d285d
000000000343FB60 000007FEE52C1EEB 00000000050B9820 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee52c1eeb
000000000343FB90 000007FEE597F913 000007FEE5D790D0 00000000050B9820 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee597f913
000000000343FBC0 000007FEE597F9A7 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee597f9a7
000000000343FBF0 0000000076BB652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x76bb652d
000000000343FC20 0000000076DEC521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x76dec521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Haliinen\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-03-07_4.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```

And the minidump: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/78202897/Random/OBSCrashDump2013-03-07_4.dmp

I can't tell if it's OBS or my Windows acting up.

EDIT2: Seems to be related to my Nvidia drivers, I'm on the latest beta version, which is 314.14, which got released just a few days ago and I've never had any issues with them otherwise.


----------



## TheD5 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

Yes In Test 8 my Antivirus for some reason blocks the game capture


----------



## Joe33345 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

What Anti-Virus do you have TheD5? I have Avast myself and I have no issues.


----------



## TheD5 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

I'm using Avira Free Antivirus


----------



## Thursday (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

Great build!


----------



## TheD5 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

My Antivirus says that InjectHelper.exe is a virus

InjectHelper.exe does have something to do with Game Capture as it seems cause it only occurs when i try to use game capture


----------



## Niamor (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 8*

Streamed for about 30hrs worked pretty damn fine, just had 2 disconnections but that was probably a twitch issue.


```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (test build 8) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz
CPU Speed: 4013MHz
Physical Memory:  8190MB Total, 6138MB Free
stepping id: 5, model 14, family 6, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Enabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1059811328
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 4025509888
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using text output
Using Window Capture
Using bitmap image
Using Window Capture
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 5000
------------------------------------------
using memory capture
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
using memory capture
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 64!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 62!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 52!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 42!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 32!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 22!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 12!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 2!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Total frames rendered: 688259, number of frames that lagged: 18 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
x264: frame I:2756  Avg QP:12.60  size:267385
x264: frame P:222415 Avg QP: 8.62  size: 32438
x264: frame B:463050 Avg QP: 8.88  size: 13795
x264: consecutive B-frames:  7.3%  7.5%  4.5% 80.7%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 22.0%  0.9% 77.1%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  2.2%  0.2%  2.0%  P16..4: 31.0%  2.8%  3.3%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:58.5%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.2%  0.0%  0.1%  B16..8:  3.5%  1.5%  0.5%  direct: 8.2%  skip:86.0%  L0:45.1% L1:50.4% BI: 4.5%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:3.6% inter:8.8%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 68.9% 59.1% 51.9% inter: 8.6% 7.0% 5.5%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 51% 30% 18%  2%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 16% 29% 30%  4%  4%  3%  5%  3%  6%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 25% 31% 17%  5%  6%  3%  4%  3%  5%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 52% 29% 15%  4%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.8% UV:0.7%
x264: kb/s:4999.98
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using bitmap image
Using text output
Using Window Capture
Using bitmap image
Using Window Capture
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
using memory capture
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 67!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 57!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 47!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 37!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Using text output
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Socket error, send() returned -1, GetLastError() 10053
Total frames rendered: 608039, number of frames that lagged: 12 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10053 (79 bytes)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10038 (42 bytes)
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
x264: frame I:2433  Avg QP:17.08  size:218700
x264: frame P:194324 Avg QP:12.29  size: 22851
x264: frame B:411244 Avg QP:13.67  size:  6391
x264: consecutive B-frames:  7.2%  6.6%  3.3% 82.8%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 22.3%  2.4% 75.3%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  3.0%  0.4%  1.6%  P16..4: 29.4%  2.6%  2.3%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:60.8%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.2%  0.0%  0.0%  B16..8:  4.0%  1.1%  0.3%  direct: 3.9%  skip:90.6%  L0:43.3% L1:53.6% BI: 3.1%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:6.6% inter:14.0%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 63.3% 60.1% 50.3% inter: 6.6% 7.1% 4.9%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 43% 41% 14%  2%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 12% 36% 25%  4%  4%  3%  5%  3%  7%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 25% 31% 16%  5%  6%  4%  4%  3%  5%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 47% 36% 14%  4%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:1.1% UV:1.0%
x264: kb/s:3000.00
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using bitmap image
Using text output
Using Window Capture
Using bitmap image
Using Window Capture
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
using memory capture
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 64!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 54!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 44!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 34!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 24!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 14!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 4!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 66!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 56!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 46!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 36!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 26!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 16!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 6!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 70!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 60!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 50!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 40!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 30!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 20!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 10!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 69!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 59!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 49!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 39!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 29!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 19!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 9!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 67!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 57!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 47!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 37!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Socket error, send() returned -1, GetLastError() 10053
Total frames rendered: 1079872, number of frames that lagged: 19 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10053 (79 bytes)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10038 (42 bytes)
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
x264: frame I:4320  Avg QP:17.93  size:207844
x264: frame P:371793 Avg QP:15.13  size: 21783
x264: frame B:703721 Avg QP:15.60  size:  6398
x264: consecutive B-frames:  8.1% 13.7%  3.7% 74.5%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 24.5%  2.0% 73.6%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  4.1%  0.6%  2.3%  P16..4: 25.1%  2.7%  2.5%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:62.8%
x264: mb B  I16..4: -0.6% -0.0% -0.1%  B16..8: -5.2% -1.5% -0.4%  direct:-4.6%  skip:-131.3%  L0:43.4% L1:51.7% BI: 5.0%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:7.0% inter:15.5%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 66.9% 45.3% 34.9% inter: 6.7% 5.8% 3.5%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 41% 31% 26%  2%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 13% 29% 28%  5%  5%  4%  6%  4%  7%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 26% 30% 18%  5%  6%  3%  4%  3%  5%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 56% 27% 14%  3%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.7% UV:0.6%
x264: kb/s:2999.99
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using text output
Using bitmap image
Using text output
Using Window Capture
Using bitmap image
Using Window Capture
Using bitmap image
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: veryfast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 3000
------------------------------------------
using memory capture
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 67!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 57!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 47!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 37!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 27!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 17!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 7!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 68!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 58!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 48!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 38!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 28!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 18!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 8!  Had to delete audio segment.
RTMPPublisher::BufferedSend: Increasing socket send buffer to ISB 131072
RTMPPublisher::BufferedSend: Increasing socket send buffer to ISB 262144
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 61!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 51!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 41!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 31!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 21!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 11!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 1!  Had to delete audio segment.
RTMPPublisher::BufferedSend: Increasing socket send buffer to ISB 524288
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 25!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 15!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 5!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 63!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 53!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 43!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 33!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 23!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 13!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (VIA High Definition Audio)' was behind target timestamp by 3!  Had to delete audio segment.
Total frames rendered: 882531, number of frames that lagged: 8 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 16, Waited for a total of 62284 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 202 (0.023%), Number of p-frames dropped: 239 (0.027%), Total 441 (0.05%)
x264: frame I:3535  Avg QP:17.83  size:199626
x264: frame P:314659 Avg QP:16.33  size: 21944
x264: frame B:564299 Avg QP:16.24  size:  6064
x264: consecutive B-frames:  9.2% 15.0%  5.2% 70.6%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 25.2%  2.7% 72.1%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  4.0%  0.9%  2.7%  P16..4: 21.9%  2.8%  2.6%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:65.1%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.4%  0.1%  0.1%  B16..8:  3.8%  1.0%  0.3%  direct: 3.4%  skip:91.0%  L0:43.0% L1:52.0% BI: 5.0%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:10.6% inter:13.5%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 57.4% 60.3% 44.9% inter: 6.2% 6.4% 3.9%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 44% 36% 17%  2%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 16% 26% 31%  5%  5%  3%  5%  3%  6%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 27% 30% 19%  4%  5%  3%  4%  3%  4%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 51% 29% 16%  4%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.6% UV:0.4%
x264: kb/s:2999.99
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 4.334 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 74.1%] [unaccounted: 25.9%]
| scene->Preprocess - [50.3%] [avg time: 2.182 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [23.8%] [avg time: 1.031 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 23.5%] [unaccounted: 0.277%]
| | CopyResource - [0.115%] [avg time: 0.005 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0231%] [avg time: 0.001 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [23.1%] [avg time: 1.002 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | sending stuff out - [0.254%] [avg time: 0.011 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
==============================================================
```


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 10*

Just uploaded test 10, fixed that annoying crash that many people kept having, _finally_.  Also, latest x264 revision, seems pretty nice, as well as a few internal adjustments.

Also, could you guys check to see if you still get anti-virus warnings?  This one's pretty important, I need to keep adjusting that code until it stops happening with anti-virus software.  The reason why it keeps happening is because OBS is still unsigned and the app uses CreateRemoteThread and WriteProcessMemory which can trigger anti-virus to think it's potentially malicious (it's just using these functions for game capture to inject the DLL into the game so it can capture the game frames)


----------



## Narrian (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 10*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> Just uploaded test 10, fixed that annoying crash that many people kept having, _finally_.  Also, latest x264 revision, seems pretty nice, as well as a few internal adjustments.
> 
> Also, could you guys check to see if you still get anti-virus warnings?  This one's pretty important, I need to keep adjusting that code until it stops happening with anti-virus software.  The reason why it keeps happening is because OBS is still unsigned and the app uses CreateRemoteThread and WriteProcessMemory which can trigger anti-virus to think it's potentially malicious (it's just using these functions for game capture to inject the DLL into the game so it can capture the game frames)




Its popping up antivirus for me. With Avast.


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 10*

Ah okay, if you have time, or if anyone with the antivirus problem has time, could you come around chat and message me so I can keep testing out various fixes until I find one that works?


----------



## pedrolian (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 10*

Tested the new build and this time the audio option for the capture card is disabled, before I could select one of the options but sound wasn't working.
Edit: Capture card I use is roxio game capture, I added it to the sound bug topic all the info. viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1256&p=13975#p13975


----------



## Goatfudge (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 10*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> Just uploaded test 10, fixed that annoying crash that many people kept having, _finally_.  Also, latest x264 revision, seems pretty nice, as well as a few internal adjustments.
> 
> Also, could you guys check to see if you still get anti-virus warnings?  This one's pretty important, I need to keep adjusting that code until it stops happening with anti-virus software.  The reason why it keeps happening is because OBS is still unsigned and the app uses CreateRemoteThread and WriteProcessMemory which can trigger anti-virus to think it's potentially malicious (it's just using these functions for game capture to inject the DLL into the game so it can capture the game frames)



virustotal.com gives injectionHelper.exe from test 10 a detection ratio of 1/45 with Avira/AntiVir (TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen7) being the culprit.


----------



## mrgreaper (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.473b test 10*

although my bug report is for 472b i did try this version too experiencing the same bug as listed viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2510

how are people getting this to work ? im just about to junk it when i find some one using it and saying how litte cpu it uses etc....its frustrating to say the least!


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2013)

Uploaded 11.  Could you guys see if this triggers the quarantine this time?  Very frustrating.

Also trying out a new render technique that could potentially help with some weird framerate issues I've been seeing happen on occasion, though I couldn't say for sure.  Also, it could possibly fix twitch->youtube uploads, not sure


----------



## Goatfudge (Mar 10, 2013)

Jim said:
			
		

> Uploaded 11.  Could you guys see if this triggers the quarantine this time?  Very frustrating.
> 
> Also trying out a new render technique that could potentially help with some weird framerate issues I've been seeing happen on occasion, though I couldn't say for sure.  Also, it could possibly fix twitch->youtube uploads, not sure




You can check yourself on http://www.virustotal.com - it scans a file of your choice with 45 different antivirus solutions :)
Anyway, injectHelper.exe from test 11 passed with flying colours this time.


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2013)

Ah, thank you for the confirmation.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Blackhive (Mar 11, 2013)

Great build as usual. streamed with it tonight with no issues. I've made a video regarding the problem with having to stop the stream in order to bring the game capture back up. If i have a preview up with the game, and close the game, i have to stop the preview before I reopen the game, then open the game, then open the preview again. same with streaming. have to close game, stop stream, open game, start stream. i wonder if you can code the checkbox on just the game capture to where it will perform the same inject into the game as if it were stopping and restarting the stream/preview, but also make it check to see if its already been done, that way it doesnt try to reinject over itself into the game.

simple example. if i have a crayon, i place it into the box with all the other crayons. i then try to place another crayon of the exact same color into the exact same place in the box, the second crayon would check to see if that color is already there, and if it is, it wont try to put itself in the box.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AojMF0J7ups


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2013)

Yea, game capture has an issue reacquiring at the moment.  I will make sure to get that fixed before an official release.


----------



## tHesR5 (Mar 12, 2013)

Could we get an option for partial frame rate output to stream? Right now my cap card is pulling 29.97 into OBS but I'm unable to set the output to my stream to 29.97, I think this would clear up the semi choppy frames I get. Since I'm capturing at 29.97(NTSC) and outputting 30(which is PAL standard) I think I get some frame inconsistency.


----------



## paibox (Mar 12, 2013)

In general, the difference between 30 and 29.97 frames per second should not be noticeable enough to cause visible choppy frame rate, nor the difference between 59.94 and 60, and since most people use either 60 or 120Hz monitors, the visual effect would be the same as the one repeated frame you get at the moment.

Also, 30 frames per second is in no way a PAL standard, PAL is 50 frames per second, or 25 in the case of capture cards that present two interlaced frames as a single one.


----------



## morfax (Mar 13, 2013)

I still can't stream 64 bit WoW with the latest version. 32 bit works fine as do my other 32 bit games. I'm running the 64 bit client.


----------



## Kenshii (Mar 13, 2013)

i have since the 0.473b test massive FPS Drops Oo

In LoL from 130 down to 50fps (Xpslit i had normal 130fps) and this with every test version


----------



## ball2hi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kenshii said:
			
		

> i have since the 0.473b test massive FPS Drops Oo
> 
> In LoL from 130 down to 50fps (Xpslit i had normal 130fps) and this with every test version


I've been noticing a bit of this. I wasn't sure though if it was just my crappy CPU lol.


----------



## Blackhive (Mar 13, 2013)

confirmed game capture not working with WoW


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2013)

You'll have to show me a log of the FPS drop situation.  Using game capture?  Need more info if possible.  Log file would be the best bet.  I'll revert game capture stuff if it causes any issues.

Also I've been busy for the past week, and probably will continue to be pretty busy for a while after that, so I might not be able to update as frequently.


----------



## jack.garcia (Mar 14, 2013)

```
Open Broadcaster Software v0.473b (magnificant test build 11) - 64bit (　^ω^)
-------------------------------
CPU Name: AMD FX(tm)-8120 Eight-Core Processor
CPU Speed: 3114MHz
Physical Memory:  8166MB Total, 5674MB Free
stepping id: 2, model 1, family 15, type 0, extmodel 0, extfamily 3, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={3840, 1024}
Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
Aero is Disabled
------------------------------------------
Adapter 1
  Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
  Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1059811328
  Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 4013258752
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (HD Webcam C270)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 SSEMisalign LZCNT
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: fast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1800
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 2746, number of frames that lagged: 52 (1.89%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 79 (2.88%)
x264: frame I:14    Avg QP:13.90  size:185507
x264: frame P:734   Avg QP: 6.65  size: 12771
x264: frame B:1993  Avg QP: 6.63  size:  4324
x264: consecutive B-frames:  2.7%  0.7%  1.0% 95.6%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 22.2% 34.3% 43.4%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  0.9%  0.6%  0.4%  P16..4: 19.9%  1.4%  1.9%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:75.0%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.1%  0.0%  0.0%  B16..8:  1.3%  0.3%  0.0%  direct: 0.4%  skip:97.9%  L0:41.5% L1:56.5% BI: 2.1%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:32.6% inter:44.9%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 55.3% 63.5% 51.8% inter: 3.1% 3.8% 2.9%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 44% 34%  7% 15%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 17% 23% 24%  5%  6%  5%  7%  5%  8%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 22% 30% 11%  5%  7%  6%  7%  5%  7%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 52% 28% 14%  6%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:2.0% UV:1.1%
x264: ref P L0: 89.3% 10.7%
x264: ref B L0: 79.6% 20.4%
x264: ref B L1: 93.3%  6.7%
x264: kb/s:1802.69
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (HD Webcam C270)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 SSEMisalign LZCNT
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: fast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1800
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Total frames rendered: 2608, number of frames that lagged: 430 (16.49%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 342 (13.11%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to loop exit
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10035 (79 bytes)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10038 (42 bytes)
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
x264: frame I:14    Avg QP:13.91  size:193512
x264: frame P:729   Avg QP: 9.98  size: 15132
x264: frame B:2116  Avg QP:13.05  size:  3658
x264: consecutive B-frames:  1.2%  0.1%  0.2% 98.4%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 13.1% 44.3% 42.6%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  0.3%  0.5%  0.2%  P16..4: 28.2%  7.0%  7.6%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:56.3%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  B16..8:  5.2%  1.2%  0.0%  direct: 1.3%  skip:92.2%  L0:39.3% L1:55.4% BI: 5.3%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:46.6% inter:49.7%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 78.0% 84.7% 77.3% inter: 5.4% 6.2% 3.6%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 28% 45% 14% 13%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 13% 23% 18%  5%  7%  5% 11%  6% 11%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 20% 30% 10%  5%  8%  6%  9%  5%  7%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 50% 30% 13%  7%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.0% UV:0.0%
x264: ref P L0: 80.1% 19.9%
x264: ref B L0: 74.6% 25.4%
x264: ref B L1: 93.3%  6.7%
x264: kb/s:1803.22
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x800
  Output resolution: 1280x800
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (HD Webcam C270)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 SSEMisalign LZCNT
x264: profile High, level 3.2
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 800
    preset: fast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1800
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 60, number of frames that lagged: 3 (5.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x800
  Output resolution: 1280x800
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (HD Webcam C270)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 SSEMisalign LZCNT
x264: profile High, level 3.2
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 800
    preset: fast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1800
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 38, number of frames that lagged: 2 (5.26%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x800
  Output resolution: 1280x800
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (HD Webcam C270)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 SSEMisalign LZCNT
x264: profile High, level 3.2
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 800
    preset: fast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1800
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Total frames rendered: 2290, number of frames that lagged: 530 (23.14%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 378 (16.51%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
x264: frame I:15    Avg QP:11.81  size:190588
x264: frame P:662   Avg QP: 8.17  size: 13736
x264: frame B:1910  Avg QP:11.12  size:  3888
x264: consecutive B-frames:  1.4%  0.4%  0.2% 98.0%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 21.4% 37.2% 41.4%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  0.4%  0.4%  0.3%  P16..4: 22.2%  4.4%  5.1%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:67.2%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  B16..8:  3.6%  0.8%  0.0%  direct: 0.8%  skip:94.7%  L0:41.3% L1:54.8% BI: 4.0%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:36.2% inter:48.2%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 68.6% 77.4% 70.3% inter: 3.8% 4.5% 2.8%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 39% 38% 12% 11%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 17% 22% 20%  5%  7%  6%  8%  6%  9%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 24% 32% 10%  5%  7%  6%  6%  5%  5%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 48% 30% 15%  7%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.0% UV:0.0%
x264: ref P L0: 82.4% 17.6%
x264: ref B L0: 76.9% 23.1%
x264: ref B L1: 93.3%  6.7%
x264: kb/s:1797.68
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (HD Webcam C270)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 SSEMisalign LZCNT
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: fast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1800
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 428, number of frames that lagged: 3 (0.70%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 1 (0.23%)
x264: frame I:3     Avg QP: 5.58  size: 79588
x264: frame P:92    Avg QP: 1.33  size:  7769
x264: frame B:270   Avg QP: 1.59  size:  6744
x264: consecutive B-frames:  1.1%  0.5%  0.0% 98.4%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 74.1% 10.4% 15.5%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  P16..4:  2.5%  0.0%  0.1%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:97.4%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  B16..8:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  direct: 0.0%  skip:100.0%  L0: 6.1% L1:93.9% BI: 0.0%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:10.4% inter:50.9%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 26.2% 26.6% 26.2% inter: 0.3% 0.4% 0.3%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 97%  0%  2%  0%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 17% 18% 14%  7%  8%  8%  7% 10% 11%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 22% 18% 10%  7%  9%  9%  8%  9%  8%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 85%  6%  6%  3%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.0% UV:0.0%
x264: ref P L0: 91.9%  8.1%
x264: ref B L1: 85.5% 14.5%
x264: kb/s:1824.33
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (HD Webcam C270)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 SSEMisalign LZCNT
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: fast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1800
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 79, number of frames that lagged: 5 (6.33%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 1 (1.27%)
x264: frame I:1     Avg QP:22.17  size: 91818
x264: frame P:4     Avg QP:21.91  size:  1468
x264: frame B:11    Avg QP:27.95  size:    68
x264: consecutive B-frames:  5.9%  0.0%  0.0% 94.1%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 14.8% 60.7% 24.6%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  0.1%  0.0%  0.0%  P16..4: 14.1%  0.9%  1.7%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:83.1%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  B16..8:  0.5%  0.0%  0.0%  direct: 0.0%  skip:99.5%  L0:52.9% L1:45.1% BI: 2.0%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:60.4% inter:85.5%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 70.3% 69.3% 37.9% inter: 0.7% 1.1% 0.0%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p:  5% 35%  3% 57%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 13% 24% 14%  6%  9%  6% 12%  6% 10%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 24% 26% 10%  5%  8%  6%  9%  5%  7%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 53% 28% 14%  5%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.0% UV:0.0%
x264: ref P L0: 74.0% 26.0%
x264: ref B L0: 75.0% 25.0%
x264: ref B L1: 90.6%  9.4%
x264: kb/s:1480.24
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (HD Webcam C270)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 SSEMisalign LZCNT
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: fast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1800
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Total frames rendered: 502, number of frames that lagged: 26 (5.18%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 16 (3.19%)
x264: frame I:2     Avg QP:19.24  size:118383
x264: frame P:116   Avg QP:12.74  size: 15023
x264: frame B:330   Avg QP:16.10  size:  4120
x264: consecutive B-frames:  1.6%  0.0%  0.0% 98.4%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 16.0% 55.2% 28.8%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  0.2%  0.7%  0.4%  P16..4: 32.2%  9.8%  9.1%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:47.6%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  B16..8:  7.4%  1.7%  0.0%  direct: 2.0%  skip:88.7%  L0:39.9% L1:53.7% BI: 6.4%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:54.5% inter:58.1%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 75.2% 79.3% 61.8% inter: 6.2% 7.3% 2.7%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 10% 43% 18% 29%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 10% 25% 19%  5%  8%  5% 12%  5% 11%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 17% 29% 12%  5%  8%  6% 10%  5%  8%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 50% 31% 13%  6%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.0% UV:0.0%
x264: ref P L0: 73.5% 26.5%
x264: ref B L0: 72.1% 27.9%
x264: ref B L1: 91.5%  8.5%
x264: kb/s:1788.88
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (HD Webcam C270)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 SSEMisalign LZCNT
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: fast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1800
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Socket error, send() returned -1, GetLastError() 10053
Total frames rendered: 487, number of frames that lagged: 181 (37.17%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 70 (14.37%)
okay, this is strange
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10053 (79 bytes)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10038 (42 bytes)
Number of times waited to send: 2, Waited for a total of 8194 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 52 (15%), Number of p-frames dropped: 52 (15%), Total 104 (29%)
x264: frame I:4     Avg QP:19.31  size:118629
x264: frame P:165   Avg QP:15.29  size: 11852
x264: frame B:323   Avg QP:18.04  size:  3837
x264: consecutive B-frames: 11.9%  0.4%  1.8% 85.8%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 18.0% 48.1% 33.9%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  2.5%  2.0%  0.9%  P16..4: 28.2%  6.7%  4.9%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:54.8%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.4%  0.1%  0.0%  B16..8:  6.6%  1.4%  0.1%  direct: 3.2%  skip:88.1%  L0:45.4% L1:50.1% BI: 4.5%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:39.0% inter:63.5%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 43.7% 60.4% 41.6% inter: 6.4% 8.9% 2.1%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 24% 63%  6%  7%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 13% 22% 27%  4%  6%  5%  9%  4%  9%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 21% 34% 14%  4%  6%  5%  7%  4%  5%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 43% 41% 13%  4%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.0% UV:0.0%
x264: ref P L0: 79.6% 20.4%
x264: ref B L0: 83.3% 16.7%
x264: ref B L1: 95.4%  4.6%
x264: kb/s:1790.04
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (HD Webcam C270)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 SSEMisalign LZCNT
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: fast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1800
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (HD Webcam C270)' was behind target timestamp by 75!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (HD Webcam C270)' was behind target timestamp by 65!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (HD Webcam C270)' was behind target timestamp by 55!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (HD Webcam C270)' was behind target timestamp by 45!  Had to delete audio segment.
Audio timestamp for device 'Microphone (HD Webcam C270)' was behind target timestamp by 35!  Had to delete audio segment.
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Socket error, send() returned -1, GetLastError() 10053
Total frames rendered: 48952, number of frames that lagged: 20792 (42.47%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 8727 (17.83%)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10053 (79 bytes)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10038 (42 bytes)
Number of times waited to send: 2, Waited for a total of 2170 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 18 (0.031%), Number of p-frames dropped: 18 (0.031%), Total 36 (0.063%)
x264: frame I:334   Avg QP:19.06  size:143309
x264: frame P:21676 Avg QP:21.18  size: 12828
x264: frame B:35371 Avg QP:24.11  size:  2953
x264: consecutive B-frames: 16.3%  3.1%  4.3% 76.3%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 13.6% 45.2% 41.3%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  2.0%  4.8%  1.5%  P16..4: 22.0%  5.1%  3.4%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:61.1%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.1%  0.1%  0.1%  B16..8:  4.0%  0.7%  0.1%  direct: 1.1%  skip:93.8%  L0:37.5% L1:57.1% BI: 5.3%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:54.2% inter:65.1%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 60.5% 57.2% 29.9% inter: 5.5% 5.8% 1.7%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 13% 54%  5% 28%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 12% 22% 16%  6%  8%  6% 12%  6% 12%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 18% 32% 11%  5%  8%  6%  9%  5%  6%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 52% 32% 12%  4%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.1% UV:0.1%
x264: ref P L0: 80.8% 19.2%
x264: ref B L0: 83.3% 16.7%
x264: ref B L1: 93.7%  6.3%
x264: kb/s:1800.06
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (HD Webcam C270)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 SSEMisalign LZCNT
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: fast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1800
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Total frames rendered: 14644, number of frames that lagged: 8633 (58.95%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 2776 (18.96%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to loop exit
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10035 (79 bytes)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10038 (42 bytes)
Number of times waited to send: 2, Waited for a total of 4718 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 52 (0.3%), Number of p-frames dropped: 52 (0.3%), Total 104 (0.61%)
x264: frame I:94    Avg QP:17.93  size:173711
x264: frame P:5698  Avg QP:17.54  size: 13620
x264: frame B:11498 Avg QP:22.51  size:  3116
x264: consecutive B-frames: 10.1%  2.5%  3.5% 83.9%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 10.5% 42.6% 46.9%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  0.6%  1.4%  0.9%  P16..4: 22.7%  4.9%  4.1%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:65.4%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.1%  0.1%  0.1%  B16..8:  3.1%  0.6%  0.1%  direct: 0.9%  skip:95.1%  L0:37.2% L1:56.2% BI: 6.6%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:43.5% inter:57.0%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 70.7% 71.8% 51.1% inter: 5.2% 5.6% 2.4%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 16% 65%  6% 13%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 12% 23% 15%  6%  8%  6% 12%  6% 13%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 18% 34% 11%  5%  7%  6%  8%  5%  7%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 43% 39% 12%  6%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.0% UV:0.0%
x264: ref P L0: 82.8% 17.2%
x264: ref B L0: 83.7% 16.3%
x264: ref B L1: 94.6%  5.4%
x264: kb/s:1801.26
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (HD Webcam C270)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 SSEMisalign LZCNT
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: fast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1800
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Socket error, send() returned -1, GetLastError() 10053
Total frames rendered: 9815, number of frames that lagged: 5637 (57.43%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 1671 (17.02%)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10053 (79 bytes)
librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10038 (42 bytes)
Number of times waited to send: 3, Waited for a total of 12291 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 84 (0.75%), Number of p-frames dropped: 98 (0.87%), Total 182 (1.6%)
x264: frame I:61    Avg QP:20.01  size:153762
x264: frame P:3877  Avg QP:19.44  size: 13430
x264: frame B:7423  Avg QP:23.84  size:  3199
x264: consecutive B-frames: 11.3%  3.5%  4.1% 81.2%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 12.6% 42.5% 44.9%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  1.0%  1.7%  1.2%  P16..4: 23.1%  5.5%  4.3%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:63.1%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.1%  0.1%  0.1%  B16..8:  3.8%  0.7%  0.1%  direct: 1.1%  skip:94.1%  L0:39.2% L1:54.5% BI: 6.4%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:42.3% inter:61.5%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 65.0% 66.0% 44.2% inter: 5.4% 5.7% 2.1%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 15% 64%  5% 16%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 12% 25% 15%  6%  7%  6% 11%  6% 12%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 18% 34% 10%  5%  7%  6%  8%  5%  7%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 45% 39% 12%  5%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.1% UV:0.0%
x264: ref P L0: 79.2% 20.8%
x264: ref B L0: 82.1% 17.9%
x264: ref B L1: 93.9%  6.1%
x264: kb/s:1799.75
=====Stream End=======================================================================
=====Stream Start=====================================================================
  Multithreaded optimizations: On
  Base resolution: 1280x720
  Output resolution: 1280x720
------------------------------------------
Loading up D3D10...
Playback device Default
------------------------------------------
Using desktop audio input: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
------------------------------------------
Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (HD Webcam C270)
------------------------------------------
Audio Encoding: AAC
    bitrate: 128
Using graphics capture
x264: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 SSEMisalign LZCNT
x264: profile High, level 3.1
------------------------------------------
Video Encoding: x264
    fps: 30
    width: 1280, height: 720
    preset: fast
    CBR: yes
    CFR: no
    max bitrate: 1800
------------------------------------------
SharedTexCapture hooked
Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
  Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr-backup.justin.tv/app
SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Total frames rendered: 507, number of frames that lagged: 320 (63.12%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
Total duplicated frames: 154 (30.37%)
RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
x264: frame I:3     Avg QP:16.34  size:131497
x264: frame P:150   Avg QP: 6.25  size: 15741
x264: frame B:441   Avg QP:12.54  size:  3806
x264: consecutive B-frames:  0.8%  0.0%  0.0% 99.2%
x264: mb I  I16..4: 16.4% 36.1% 47.5%
x264: mb P  I16..4:  0.3%  0.1%  0.2%  P16..4: 25.2%  1.2%  2.6%  0.0%  0.0%    skip:70.4%
x264: mb B  I16..4:  0.0%  0.0%  0.0%  B16..8:  1.3%  0.3%  0.0%  direct: 0.5%  skip:97.9%  L0:32.1% L1:65.8% BI: 2.1%
x264: 8x8 transform intra:30.9% inter:41.4%
x264: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 68.3% 76.2% 64.3% inter: 4.0% 4.6% 3.9%
x264: i16 v,h,dc,p: 20% 72%  3%  5%
x264: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 13% 28% 18%  6%  6%  5%  8%  6% 11%
x264: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 23% 39% 10%  4%  5%  4%  5%  4%  5%
x264: i8c dc,h,v,p: 32% 50% 15%  3%
x264: Weighted P-Frames: Y:0.0% UV:0.0%
x264: ref P L0: 92.5%  7.5%
x264: ref B L0: 90.6%  9.4%
x264: ref B L1: 97.4%  2.6%
x264: kb/s:1791.74
=====Stream End=======================================================================

Profiler results:

==============================================================
frame - [100%] [avg time: 33.064 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 97.7%] [unaccounted: 2.34%]
| scene->Preprocess - [0.0181%] [avg time: 0.006 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| video encoding and uploading - [97.6%] [avg time: 32.285 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 5.72%] [unaccounted: 91.9%]
| | CopyResource - [0.0635%] [avg time: 0.021 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0423%] [avg time: 0.014 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
| | call to encoder - [5.55%] [avg time: 1.834 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
| | sending stuff out - [0.0665%] [avg time: 0.022 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
==============================================================
```

Just tried steaming some CiV for the first time in a few weeks, had a number of DCs from the twitch servers. After the second DC swap to Secondary server and 2nd DC there swapped to another server etc etc.

Must likely twitch having a brain fart but thought I'd share the log in case it is helpful


----------



## TheD5 (Mar 14, 2013)

Not having any more problems anymore.

I feel like the new render style solved the problem i had with the FPS being unstable. Great build so far.

Also the Inject Helper doesn't trigger my Antivirus :)


----------



## Dajova (Mar 15, 2013)

With the latest testbuild, there is some kind of conflict between OBS and Skype when launching a game (only tested with LoL atm).
The past 3-4 times i've had a call on skype and streaming at the same time, while playing LoL, as soon as a game loads up, Skype throws me out and says there's a disk error, so i can't sign back in. Same with LoL, throws me out and unable to even launch the client as long as OBS is open (even tho CPU doesnt go over 30%).

Stream is on 1080p 45fps 3900 bitrate 8 quality if it has any difference


----------



## JokerDan (Mar 15, 2013)

Sup, getting a rather large memory leak just streaming in general, was streaming the desktop when i noticed. Was sitting at 400mb, jumping to 700mb then 1.3gb and back down to 400mb, over the space of 2 seconds, see pic below.

Streaming res 1920x1080, sending out at 1.5x downscale (1280x720).


----------



## Syssx (Mar 27, 2013)

I found test12 on the SourceForge - Can I ask for changelog?

I noticed theese:
 - Tray icon (YAY!)
 - Microphone noise gate (Even better!)
 - Resolution downscale filter
 - Hotkey in game capture (Dunno if this was in test11)
 - Use point filtering (option in software capture)
 - Point Filtering, Device Crossbar, Audio input device in Video Capture

Is there some more amazing stuff? :D

Edit:
 - Fullscreen preview mode (Settings in main window !!This shouldn't be used on one monitor because it doesn't work!!)
 - And also "Stream is not running, Click "Start Streaming" or "Preview stream" to begin" (Notification what replaces stream preview while not streaming)
- Stream report after streaming.

*I can now capture LoL on Fullscreen mode with no fps drop - I REPEAT NO FPS DROP - I forgot to mention that i had only software capture on and game capture no longer gives bugsplat*


----------



## paibox (Mar 27, 2013)

While you are free to download and try out test 12 if you wish, do keep in mind that it has some issues, and that is the reason why it hasn't been officially announced in this forum.


----------



## Syssx (Mar 27, 2013)

paibox said:
			
		

> While you are free to download and try out test 12 if you wish, do keep in mind that it has some issues, and that is the reason why it hasn't been officially announced in this forum.



Well I just didn't find changelog on sourceforge, So I wanted to know what is new :). Also I dont know how you guys make it but, fullscreen game can be captured with software capture and it works like a charm .


----------



## DoK_- (Mar 27, 2013)

oh yeah the test 12 is out but i'm seeking for the changelog too before taking it :)


----------



## tHesR5 (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anyone know the actual issues with test12? I really want to give it a try because of the noisegate feature. My mic picks up useless noise in the background, would be awesome to cut this out.


----------



## Syssx (Mar 27, 2013)

tHesR5 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the actual issues with test12? I really want to give it a try because of the noisegate feature. My mic picks up useless noise in the background, would be awesome to cut this out.



Well I streamed for an hour or so, and nothing weird happened. I had also noisegate and point filtering with tray icon activated .


----------



## tHesR5 (Mar 27, 2013)

AAAAAIGHT I'm going to give it a run on Thursday during my next stream! How was the noisegate feature?


----------



## paibox (Mar 27, 2013)

It has some issues with capture device sources and game capture, nothing that major in most cases, but can break stuff that shouldn't be broken in some.


----------

